# Tutorials zum erstellen eines buches



## nelly-furatdo (26. März 2003)

Wollte mit ps 5.5 ein buch erstelllen habt ihr nen paar tuts oder ähnliches auf lager?
danke im vorraus


----------



## nelly-furatdo (26. März 2003)

wäre auch toll wenn ihr ne page posen könntet wo sowas umgesetzt wurde


----------



## caesar (26. März 2003)

überleg dir zuerst, ob du wirklich ps verwenden möchtest, um ein buch zu erstellen...
da gibts schon ein paar threads dazu...

kleiner tipp am rande:
such in diesem forum danach!

/caesar_


----------



## nelly-furatdo (26. März 2003)

hab ich ja ausser des effectlab tut hab cih wneig gefunden...
das kannte ich aber schon
ja ich msus es mit ps machen, da mir keine anderen programmen bleiben 

und ne site wäre echt nice


----------



## caesar (26. März 2003)

gut. 
hier einer zum eingrooven:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=74850


----------

